# Grundsätzliches zu SSL verschlüsselten Verbindungen



## Joob (29. Apr 2021)

Ich habe eine Anwendung welche auf mehrere Server ssl verschlüsselt zugreifen soll.
Ich muss also in der Anwendung je nachdem auf welchen Server diese zugreifen soll den entsprechenden Schlüssel mitgeben.

Die Schlüssel kann ich erhalten.

Wie kann ich das anfassen.  
Ich habe noch nichts gemacht weil ich nicht so recht weiß wie ich ansetzen soll. 
Ein paar allgemeine Tipps damit ich loslegen kann wären für mich total hilfreich.


----------



## kneitzel (29. Apr 2021)

Irgendwie verstehe ich nicht ganz, was Du da gerade meinst.

Bei den üblichen SSL verschlüsselten Verbindungen brauchst Du nicht vorab das Zertifikat des Servers. Wäre ja auch extrem unpraktisch. Der Server hat ein Zertifikat und das enthält den Namen für  den es gültig ist. Wenn das Zertifikat dann von jemandem unterschrieben wurde, dem du vertraust, dann vertraust Du auch dem Zertifikat.

Das läuft aber auch alles automatisch ab. Da musst Du eigentlich nichts mehr groß selbst machen (So der Zugriff über ein entsprechendes Protokoll läuft, wo die entsprechenden Klassen das bereits abdecken. Also z.B. https.

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transport_Layer_Security beschreibt da einiges incl. z.B. der Abläufe beim Handshake und so. 

Aber evtl. hast Du ja einen anderen Anwendungsfall vor Augen und willst uns etwas mehr Informationen geben.


----------



## Joob (1. Mai 2021)

Hallo,

ich versuche das nun über letCrypt mit dem certRobot und einem wildcard Certifikat.
Muss aber erst noch ein Problem mit Gradel 7 lösen bevor ich daran gehen kann.


----------

